# اشمعنا الرجالة ؟؟؟



## sha2awet 2alam (19 أبريل 2012)

*فى مجتمعنا الشرقى العريق فيه حقوق محفوظة للرجال فقط ... و ممنوعة على البنات منعًا باتًا ... نذكر بعضها على سبيل المثال:scenic: :
1- البيه حقه يدخن براحته .. لكن البنت عييييييييب .
2- الباشا يقدر يسهر للفجر برا البيت و محدش يقدر يكلمه .. لكن البنت آخرها 10 و لو اتأخرت دقيقة يتفتحلها محضر و س و ج و احتمال تتحرم من الخروج فترة محترمة كنوع من انواع العقاب و التأديب .
3- الأستاذ حقه جدًا يشتم و بأقذر الألفاظ .. لكن البنت عييييب تبقى قليلة التربية لو مجرد لمحت عن شتيمة مش قالتها !!!:act23:
4- ياسلام بقا لو الولد بيعرف يعمل كام حركة قذرة على كام كلمة تلميح فيها قباحة و دلالات جنسية ياااااة يبقى ولد مخلٌص و مقطٌع السمكة و ديلها . لكن البنت ...... !!!
5- من حق الولد فى الترام او المترو او الأتوبيس يتحرش بالبنت عادى جدا و مفيش شحط يقوله انت بتعمل ايه  ... لكن البنت متنطقش و حتى لو عملها حاجة لازم تفضل واقفة زى الصنم .. و متقولش حاجة .. اصل اسهل كلمة هيقولهالها انا معملتش حاجة و انتى بتتلككى و يفضحها و حتى لو فيه راجل تانى شايفه هيعمل عبيط !!!:a82:
6- برضه من الحقوق المكفولة للولد ( و اللى مفيش ولد بيفرط فيها بصراحة ) انه يكونله ماضى و عامل علاقات مع نص بنات البلد .. لكن يوم ما يجى يتجوز البيه لازم بنت مبتطلعش من بيتهم ولا عمرها لمحت راجل قبله !! 
7- البيه حقه يسافر و يبات عند صحابه أو يخرج و يقفل موبايله بالساعات و لو جدع ابقى لاقيه .. لكن لو البنت بالصدفة موبايلها فصل شحن تبقى كارثة و هى اكيد قفلاه و بتعمل مصيبة !!:act31:


الحاجات دى مجرد امثلة مش حصر كامل لكل حقوق الشباب المحرمة على البنات تمامًا . و أظن من حقى كأنثى انى أطالب بالمساواة ( هى جت عليا يعنى ) بس انا عايزة مساواة من نوع آخر .يعنى انا مش عايزة البنات تعمل زى الشباب .. تؤ تؤ .. انا عايزة العكس !!!! ... يعنى زى ما بنحرم السهر و التدخين و الشتيمة و الخروج و القباحة على البنات .. نحرمها على الشباب كمان ( ولا هى خيار و فقوس ) .. لان الضرر واحد للجنسين .. يعنى التدخين زى ما بيضر البنت بيضر الولد .. و الشتيمة قلة تربية سواء للولد او للبنت .. و الولد اللى بيتسلى ببنات الناس لازم يكونله سمعة زيه زى البنات ....:t32:

عزيزى الراجل متحرمش على البنات اللى انت محلله لنفسك .. الغلط غلط ليك و لغيرك .. و الرجولة مش حصانة تحميك من العقاب على أى غلط تعمله ... الرجولة بجد انك تمنع نفسك من الوقوع فى الغلط قبل ما تنتقد غيرك فيه*


----------



## Critic (19 أبريل 2012)

انا موافق بالمساواه , بس بصي بقا من زاوية تانية
وقت الجد انتى وكل البنات مش هتوافقوا بالصفقة !
لا حد فيكوا هيرضى يدخل جيش , ولا حد فيكو هيشتغل علشان يجيب شبكة وشقة بألافات مؤلفة (لدرجة انه ممكن يتغرب ويقضيها مرمطة فى سبيل كدة) ,ولا هتشيلوا مسئولية والتزام الرجال تجاه الامور المالية, ده حتى لما يجيلك ابن الحلال باباكى هو المتكفل بكل مالياتك ! الشغل بالنسبة لكم تحقيق ذات مش اكتر _اختيارى يعنى ونزاهة ههههه ولو حبيتى تقعدى فى البيت محدش هيقولك حاجة _بالنسبة للراجل الموضوع مختلف تماما , بامانة اشكرى ربنا انك بنت ,بغض النظر عن السلبيات الكتير اللى محدش يقدر ينكرها لكن كونك بنت فى مجتمع شرقى مديكى برضو مميزات كتير مش هتحسى بيها الا لو كنتى راجل


----------



## +Sameh+ (19 أبريل 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *
> 3- الأستاذ حقه جدًا يشتم و بأقذر الألفاظ .. لكن البنت عييييب تبقى قليلة التربية لو مجرد لمحت عن شتيمة مش قالتها !!!:act23:
> 4- ياسلام بقا لو الولد بيعرف يعمل كام حركة قذرة على كام كلمة تلميح فيها قباحة و دلالات جنسية ياااااة يبقى ولد مخلٌص و مقطٌع السمكة و ديلها . لكن البنت ...... !!!
> 5- من حق الولد فى الترام او المترو او الأتوبيس يتحرش بالبنت عادى جدا و مفيش شحط يقوله انت بتعمل ايه  ... لكن البنت متنطقش و حتى لو عملها حاجة لازم تفضل واقفة زى الصنم .. و متقولش حاجة .. اصل اسهل كلمة هيقولهالها انا معملتش حاجة و انتى بتتلككى و يفضحها و حتى لو فيه راجل تانى شايفه هيعمل عبيط !!!:a82:
> ...



_*هااااار اسود
دا انتوا طلعتوا فاهمين كل حاجة وانا اللى كنت فاكرك انكم طيبين ولا فى دماغكوا

بس مش كله كدا :love34: 
*_​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (19 أبريل 2012)

Critic قال:


> انا موافق بالمساواه , بس بصي بقا من زاوية تانية
> وقت الجد انتى وكل البنات مش هتوافقوا بالصفقة !
> لا حد فيكوا هيرضى يدخل جيش , ولا حد فيكو هيشتغل علشان يجيب شبكة وشقة بألافات مؤلفة (لدرجة انه ممكن يتغرب ويقضيها مرمطة فى سبيل كدة) ,ولا هتشيلوا مسئولية والتزام الرجال تجاه الامور المالية, ده حتى لما يجيلك ابن الحلال باباكى هو المتكفل بكل مالياتك ! الشغل بالنسبة لكم تحقيق ذات مش اكتر _اختيارى يعنى ونزاهة ههههه ولو حبيتى تقعدى فى البيت محدش هيقولك حاجة _بالنسبة للراجل الموضوع مختلف تماما , بامانة اشكرى ربنا انك بنت ,بغض النظر عن السلبيات الكتير اللى محدش يقدر ينكرها لكن كونك بنت فى مجتمع شرقى مديكى برضو مميزات كتير مش هتحسى بيها الا لو كنتى راجل



على فكرة بقا انا كنت محددة جدا ... انا بطالب بالمساواة فى الحاجات اللى قولتها بس ... ماليش دعوة بالباقى .. و المساواة هنا مش بغرض فرض السيطرة او الروس تتساوى و الكلام الفاضى دة كله ... بس انا شايفة ان لو الولد كان بيعمل زى البنت فى الحاجات دى بالذات هيكون ارقى و اكتر احتراما .. مش هدفى ان واحدة بواحدة و العين بالعين و الكلام الفاضى دة ... فهمتنى يا كريتك


----------



## Critic (19 أبريل 2012)

> لى فكرة بقا انا كنت محددة جدا ... انا بطالب بالمساواة فى الحاجات اللى قولتها بس


ايوووووووووووة جيبى ل ورا بقا اول ما سمعتى سيرة جيش وشقة وشبكة ههههههههههه


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (19 أبريل 2012)

Critic قال:


> ايوووووووووووة جيبى ل ورا بقا اول ما سمعتى سيرة جيش وشقة وشبكة ههههههههههه



عيب عليك ياراجل انا جايبة لورا من قبلهم اصلا :fun_lol: لا كلام جد ... الراجل راجل و الست ست ... و مؤمنة جدا بحدود كل واحد فيهم ... بس ايه الغلط فى كلامى ان الراجل يعمل كدة ؟؟؟ ايه اللى هيضره لو بطل يشتم او يدخن او يسهر بدون اسباب ؟؟؟


----------



## Samir poet (19 أبريل 2012)

*بالظبط كدا اخى الحبيب كريتك
بس انا ليا ملحوظة صغيرة 
من ناحية الشباب 
طبعا الشباب عشان هما رجال فغصب عنهم برضو بسبب المشاكل
العائلية رايح فين وجاى من فين ومشاكل الداراسة الثانوية العامة والكلية
يعنى شوية مشاكل ممكن من النوع مخنوق جدا وانتو عارفين الثانوية عامة
شى طبيعى الراجل بيبقا عاوز حد يحس بة بتعبو حد يشجعة يقف جانبو وطالما مفيش حد جانب فعقل الشاب 
بيتج طريق غلط مثلا شرب السجاير من وراء اهلة
كمان لو هو لو بغير  مثلا من اصاحبو انهم بيمشو مع بنان فى بالطريقة دى بيعمل زيهم
بس فى النهاية احب  لازم يكون الرجل زى المراة
وعلى الاقل ياريت البانات تقدر الشباب لانكم متمتعين بنعمة الرجل نفسو ياخدهااااااااا لان المسؤلية كلها فوق دماغوووووو
انا الحمدلله مش بشرب ساجاير وديما فى حالة مش بعكاس بنات
بالعكس بيحصل البنات بيعكسونى هههههههههه..الخ
​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (19 أبريل 2012)

*



- البيه حقه يدخن براحته .. لكن البنت عييييييييب .

أنقر للتوسيع...

**(1) البنت حقها تمضغ لبانة ...الراجل عييييييب 0 يبقى توتو*
*



2- الباشا يقدر يسهر للفجر برا البيت و محدش يقدر يكلمه .. 

أنقر للتوسيع...

**(2) ما هى فعلا ما بتتكلمش لكن نهاره أبوه طين لمدة شهرين على الأقل لو كانت ست عاقلة ...أما العينة أياها أحتمال تفتكرها له سبع سنوات*
*



3- الأستاذ حقه جدًا يشتم و بأقذر الألفاظ .. لكن البنت عييييب تبقى قليلة التربية لو مجرد لمحت عن شتيمة مش قالتها !!!

أنقر للتوسيع...

**(3) الأستاذ لو ماشتمتش واحد بيعاكسها هتقوله بقى انت راجل انت ؟ يعاكسنى ولا أنت هنا ولا كأن ؟!!!:t19:*
*



4- ياسلام بقا لو الولد بيعرف يعمل كام حركة قذرة على كام كلمة تلميح فيها قباحة و دلالات جنسية ياااااة يبقى ولد مخلٌص و مقطٌع السمكة و ديلها . لكن البنت ...... !!!

أنقر للتوسيع...

**(4) جرى يا شقاوة ...ترضى تاخدى واحد قفل ؟؟:shutup22:*
*



5- من حق الولد فى الترام او المترو او الأتوبيس يتحرش بالبنت عادى جدا و مفيش شحط يقوله انت بتعمل ايه ... لكن البنت متنطقش و حتى لو عملها حاجة لازم تفضل واقفة زى الصنم .. و متقولش حاجة .. 

أنقر للتوسيع...

**(5) ماهى لو أعترضت وقالت له : جرى أية يا أستاذ مش كدة !!! *
*هيقولها : أمال أزاى ؟!!!!!:new6::new6::new6:*
*



6- برضه من الحقوق المكفولة للولد ( و اللى مفيش ولد بيفرط فيها بصراحة ) انه يكونله ماضى و عامل علاقات مع نص بنات البلد .. لكن يوم ما يجى يتجوز البيه لازم بنت مبتطلعش من بيتهم ولا عمرها لمحت راجل قبله !!

أنقر للتوسيع...

**(6) ولأن ماضى الرجل كان سيئاً فهو لايريد أن يصطدم مرة أخرى بخلقة هذا الماضى :fun_lol:*
*



7- البيه حقه يسافر و يبات عند صحابه أو يخرج و يقفل موبايله بالساعات و لو جدع ابقى لاقيه .. لكن لو البنت بالصدفة موبايلها فصل شحن تبقى كارثة و هى اكيد قفلاه و بتعمل مصيبة !!

أنقر للتوسيع...

**(7) ولية ما تكونشى قافلاه عشان مش عايزة تسمع صوت أمه ؟:flowers:*
*



الحاجات دى مجرد امثلة مش حصر كامل لكل حقوق الشباب المحرمة على البنات تمامًا . و أظن من حقى كأنثى انى أطالب بالمساواة ( هى جت عليا يعنى ) بس انا عايزة مساواة من نوع آخر .يعنى انا مش عايزة البنات تعمل زى الشباب .. تؤ تؤ .. انا عايزة العكس !!!! 

أنقر للتوسيع...

**يعنى عايزة الولاد يعملوا فيها بنات ؟!!!!!!!*
*مصايب أية السودة تييى ؟؟:t19:*
*



... يعنى زى ما بنحرم السهر و التدخين و الشتيمة و الخروج و القباحة على البنات .. نحرمها على الشباب كمان ( ولا هى خيار و فقوس ) .. لان الضرر واحد للجنسين .. يعنى التدخين زى ما بيضر البنت بيضر الولد ..

أنقر للتوسيع...

**لو حرمتيه من السهر هيلزق لك فى البيت وقعدة الرجالة فى البيت وحشة صدقينى*
*على رأى المثل ( اية جاب الشجار والنقار قالت قعدة الراجل فى الدار ) *
*الراجل بيدخن ويبوظ صدره لأنه ما بيرضعش !!!!:fun_oops:*
*أما الشتيمة بتبقى ونس فى البيت وبتحسى أن معاكى راجل له ( حس ):bomb:*
*



و الولد اللى بيتسلى ببنات الناس لازم يكونله سمعة زيه زى البنات ....

أنقر للتوسيع...

**ههههههههههههه ( سمعة ) أتشال بحكم اللجنة الرئاسية ...:new6:**



عزيزى الراجل متحرمش على البنات اللى انت محلله لنفسك .. 

أنقر للتوسيع...

**خلاص تعالى نسهر مع بعض ...ونروح السيما ونقعد ع القهوة *
*( سورى ) نقعد فى كافية :t17:وأعزم عليكى بسوجارة *
*وأحتمال نحود على غرزة عطيطو وأحنا راجعين :fun_lol:*


----------



## Samir poet (19 أبريل 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> عيب عليك ياراجل انا جايبة لورا من قبلهم اصلا :fun_lol: لا كلام جد ... الراجل راجل و الست ست ... و مؤمنة جدا بحدود كل واحد فيهم ... بس ايه الغلط فى كلامى ان الراجل يعمل كدة ؟؟؟ ايه اللى هيضره لو بطل يشتم او يدخن او يسهر بدون اسباب ؟؟؟


*تبقا معجزة ودا بجد نفسى فية
على الاقل الشاب لما يجى يتجوز البنت والولد
ايكد هيقربو من بعض هيفهم بعض
*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (19 أبريل 2012)

سمير الشاعر قال:


> *تبقا معجزة ودا بجد نفسى فية
> على الاقل الشاب لما يجى يتجوز البنت والولد
> ايكد هيقربو من بعض هيفهم بعض
> *​



ماشى بس انا بدات انى بدن فى مالطة :scenic: انا اتمنى الولد يكون كدة ... اظن ان دة رقى للولد .. لكن واضح كدة ان مفيش فايدة على رأى المرحوم سعد :blush2:


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (19 أبريل 2012)

سمير الشاعر قال:


> *بس فى النهاية احب لازم يكون الرجل زى المراة*


*ياجدع عيب عليك ....*
*راجل أية اللى زى المرأة دة ؟؟؟*
*يعنى أتحجب ؟ :new6::new6::new6:*


----------



## Samir poet (19 أبريل 2012)

*اهى عيشة وبنعاشها هنعمل اية دلوقتى يعنى
ادى الراجل وادى السن بس اقلك لو الشاب فعلان ابن المسيح فعلان 
طبعا بينفذ كلام المسيح اكيد  بكل تاكيد
مش هيعمل معظم اللى قولتى يعنى اكيد مش هكس بنات 
الناس واكيد كملن مش هيشرب سجاير ولا يقعد على قهاويى
خدينى على سيبل المثال انا البنات عليا طوابيرررررررررررررر
*​


----------



## Critic (19 أبريل 2012)

> بس ايه الغلط فى كلامى ان الراجل يعمل كدة ؟؟؟ ايه اللى هيضره لو بطل يشتم او يدخن او يسهر بدون اسباب ؟؟؟


يا بنتى ما هو محدش بيقول ان ده صح حتى اللى بيعمل كدة
ومتعمميش برضو
الدنيا لسا بخير ,خليكى مع النحية الكويسة اللى بيؤمنوا بالمساواه ومتركزيش مع الاغلبية لأنك هيبقى قدامك طريقين :
1-انك تفضلى تغلى فى نفسك وتحاولى تغيرى العالم وده مش هيحصل فهتغضبى ثم هيجيلك احباط ويأس
2-انك تكبرى دماغك وتريحى اعصابك وتتعاملى بس مع النوع الكويس بالنسبة لك وتعرفى ان النوع الوحش ده لا مفر من وجوده

انا بيجى عليا وقت افضل انتقد كل ظواهر قلة الاخلاق والتخلف الثقافى والاجتماعى فى مجتمعنا ! وببقا فاضلى شوبة وارمى نفسى من البلكونة ,بس برجع لنفسى وافكر نفسى انى مش مسئول عن حل مشكلات العالم وتقويمه وانا اولى براحتى العصبية

 وخلى بالك مجتمعنا كل حاجة حلوة فيه "ظاهرية" بس وده نتيجة التدين الظاهرى , يعنى لو فاكرة ان البنات مش بيعملوا كدة فى العلن اقدر اقولك ان فيه نسبة مش صغيرة بتعمل العن من الولاد فى الخفاء او كلما سنحت الفرصة

فلو فضلتى تقولى : هيخسروا ايه ؟ وليه مش بيتعدلوا ؟ وليه مش بيتصلحوا ؟ طب ليه السلفيين متخلفين ؟ طب هما عارفين انهم متخلفين ؟
اقدر اجزملك ان مفيش حاجة هتتغير غير انك هيجيلك ضغط هههههههه


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (19 أبريل 2012)

Hero_Sameh.G قال:


> _*هااااار اسود
> دا انتوا طلعتوا فاهمين كل حاجة وانا اللى كنت فاكرك انكم طيبين ولا فى دماغكوا
> 
> بس مش كله كدا :love34:
> *_​



ههههههههههه شوفت عارفين و مدكنين احنا :new6:

مش كله فعلا بس اغلبه نقول 99 % ماشى :smil15:


----------



## oesi no (19 أبريل 2012)

هو كل حاجة اشمعنا


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (19 أبريل 2012)

ربى لا اسالك رد القضاء و لكنى اسالك اللطف فى :shutup22:



عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *(1) البنت حقها تمضغ لبانة ...الراجل عييييييب 0 يبقى توتو*
> 
> 
> لا يا سيدى فيه رجالة كتير بياكلو لبان عادى جدا و رجالة بشنبات صحيح مش من اللائق و مش من الاتيكيت بس بيعملوها و مش بيتقالهم عيب ولا حاجة ... الراجل فى مجتمعنا فوق حدود العيب و الكلام دة
> ...



طب ماتيجى انت تبطل تدخين و تقعد فى بيتكم و تبطل سهر و متشتمش ... بذمتك مش كدة اوفر :smil15:


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (19 أبريل 2012)

سمير الشاعر قال:


> *اهى عيشة وبنعاشها هنعمل اية دلوقتى يعنى
> ادى الراجل وادى السن بس اقلك لو الشاب فعلان ابن المسيح فعلان
> طبعا بينفذ كلام المسيح اكيد  بكل تاكيد
> مش هيعمل معظم اللى قولتى يعنى اكيد مش هكس بنات
> ...



بالنسبة لحوار الطوابير دى !! مايشكر فى نفسه الا ابليس :smil15:



oesi no قال:


> هو كل حاجة اشمعنا



الله يعنى عايزين تعملو الغلط و احنا منقولش اشمعنا ايه الظلم دة :shutup22:


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (19 أبريل 2012)

Critic قال:


> يا بنتى ما هو محدش بيقول ان ده صح حتى اللى بيعمل كدة
> ومتعمميش برضو
> الدنيا لسا بخير ,خليكى مع النحية الكويسة اللى بيؤمنوا بالمساواه ومتركزيش مع الاغلبية لأنك هيبقى قدامك طريقين :
> 1-انك تفضلى تغلى فى نفسك وتحاولى تغيرى العالم وده مش هيحصل فهتغضبى ثم هيجيلك احباط ويأس
> ...



هو لسة هيجيلى الضغط .. ماجه و اللى حصل حصل ... اانا فى الغالب مش بركز مع حد بس الموضوع بيزيد و ياريتهم بيعملو كدة على استحياء لا دة فيه بجاحة غير طبيعية كمان و كأنه حق يكفله لهم القانون :scenic:


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (19 أبريل 2012)

*



اديك حضرتك راجل مثقف و زى الفل و قولت على واحد انه قفل لمجرد انه محترم مالهوش فى الكلام اللى مالهوش لازمة ... امال الناس العامية تقول ايه يا استاااااااااذ

أنقر للتوسيع...

* *لالالالالالالالالالا*
*أنا ما جبتش سيرة الأحترام ...أنا باتكلم عن الماضى بصفة عامة ...الراجل ( بلاش دى ) الشاب لما بيخرج *
*بيخرج مع نفسه ؟؟؟؟*
*وألا مع واحدة بنت برضه ؟؟؟؟:fun_lol:*
*جابها منين ؟؟؟ أستوردها م الصين ؟:new6:*
*يبقى هو له ماضى وهى كمان ...ومش فاهم اية الماضى فى كدة يعنى ؟؟؟*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (19 أبريل 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *لالالالالالالالالالا*
> *أنا ما جبتش سيرة الأحترام ...أنا باتكلم عن الماضى بصفة عامة ...الراجل ( بلاش دى ) الشاب لما بيخرج *
> *بيخرج مع نفسه ؟؟؟؟*
> *وألا مع واحدة بنت برضه ؟؟؟؟:fun_lol:*
> ...



يا سبحانك ياربى هو لو خرج مع صحابه الشباب هيجراله ايه ؟؟؟ هو لازم الخروج مع بنات ؟؟؟ عجيب امرك ... و لو الخروج مع بنات حتى فى مجموعات ماشى ... انا اقصد الانتمة الاشتغالات تحت مسمى الحب يا عبود ... انت هتموتنى بالضغظ قريب و ذنبى هيبقى فى رقبتك


----------



## Critic (19 أبريل 2012)

انتى مش فاهمة عبود
هو عايز يقولك ان اللى مضايقه منه انه خرج مع بنت ,,, خرج مع ايه "بنت" يعنى فيه طرف مذنب هنا انتى مجيتيش جنبه , البنت !!


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (19 أبريل 2012)

*



هرجع و اقولك المقصود البنات مش المتزوجات .. المدام محدش بيعرف ينطق معاها :new6:
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

**الله ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*ما المدام كانت بنت فى يوم من الأيام ؟؟!!!*
*وطبعا ما أقصدش اللى بيصبحوا ويمسوا على بعض بالشتايم يا أبن كذا وكذا ...*
*تييى عيال بيئة أصلاً ...:new6:*
*قصدى لو ماشى مع المدام ....بلاش ...*
*ماشى مع أختى والا بنتى وشحط عاكس ولقح كلام ...*
*أعمل له أية ده غير انى أبستفه وأفتح قرنه ؟!!*
*ده كان قصدى وانتى كان قصدك عيال بيئة ...مش اعرفهم دول ( سورى ) *


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (19 أبريل 2012)

Critic قال:


> انتى مش فاهمة عبود
> هو عايز يقولك ان اللى مضايقه منه انه خرج مع بنت ,,, خرج مع ايه "بنت" يعنى فيه طرف مذنب هنا انتى مجيتيش جنبه , البنت !!



ماشى البنت غلطانة ... بس لو الموضوع اتعرف البنت هى اللى بتتلام و الولد زى الفل ولا الهوا .. يعنى البنت غلطانة طبعا و الغلط راكبها بس بتاخد جزائها لكن الولد بيغلط و بيصقفوله ..


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (19 أبريل 2012)

Critic قال:


> انتى مش فاهمة عبود
> هو عايز يقولك ان اللى مضايقه منه انه خرج مع بنت ,,, خرج مع ايه "بنت" يعنى فيه طرف مذنب هنا انتى مجيتيش جنبه , البنت !!


Exact​*ووضحت لها أنى ما أستوردهاش م الصين ...:fun_lol:*
*بنت مصرية عادية ...غفورٌ رحيمٌ ليهم شديد العقاب علينا ؟*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (19 أبريل 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> Exact​*ووضحت لها أنى ما أستوردهاش م الصين ...:fun_lol:*
> *بنت مصرية عادية ...غفورٌ رحيمٌ ليهم شديد العقاب علينا ؟*



لا هو من الاول شديد العقاب على البنات انا عايزة العقاب يتعمم :fun_lol:


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (19 أبريل 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> يا سبحانك ياربى هو لو خرج مع صحابه الشباب هيجراله ايه ؟؟؟


 *أية المتعة اللى فى كدة يعنى ؟؟؟:love34:*



> هو لازم الخروج مع بنات ؟؟؟


 
*بيقولك قعدة الرجالة بميت بنت ...لكن لو جت البنت يغور ألف راجل ...:new6:*



> عجيب امرك ... و لو الخروج مع بنات حتى فى مجموعات ماشى ...


* مجموعات؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!**وارث ؟؟؟؟*



> انا اقصد الانتمة الاشتغالات تحت *مسمى الحب* *يا عبود* ...


* لأ أكره الأشتغالات كره العمى ...*
*أبقى وضحى كلامك م الأول ...*



> انت هتموتنى *بالضغظ* قريب و ذنبى هيبقى فى رقبتك


 *الدايماكرون مفيد فى الحالات دى ...*
*وألا لغوه ؟؟؟*


----------



## +Nevena+ (19 أبريل 2012)

ساء الخير عليكوا
هي اللمه اللي هنا ليه بقي ؟
حد يفهمني مين بيتخانق مع مين وليش ؟
هههههههههه


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (19 أبريل 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أية المتعة اللى فى كدة يعنى ؟؟؟:love34:*
> 
> *بيقولك قعدة الرجالة بميت بنت ...لكن لو جت البنت يغور ألف راجل ...:new6:*
> * مجموعات؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!**وارث ؟؟؟؟*
> ...



ههههههه اانا كلامى واضح من الاول انت اللى غاوى مقاوحة :smil15: 
ههههههههه يعنى مش ناوى تبطل مشاغبة و بتقولى على العلاج كتر خيرك ياراجل عامل اللى عليك و زيادة الصراحة


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (19 أبريل 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> ساء الخير عليكوا
> هي اللمه اللي هنا ليه بقي ؟
> حد يفهمني مين بيتخانق مع مين وليش ؟
> هههههههههه


*صاحبتك وشقيقتك يا ستى ...خشى شوفيها ...*
*قال أية مش عاجبها الرجالة ...*
*ييييييييييييييييييه*
*قصدى الشباب ...*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (19 أبريل 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> ساء الخير عليكوا
> هي اللمه اللي هنا ليه بقي ؟
> حد يفهمني مين بيتخانق مع مين وليش ؟
> هههههههههه



حبيب قلبى منورانا بجد 
تعالى شوفى الاستاذة بيقاوحو فى ايه اقرى الموضوع و شوفى ردودهم ياختى ... ناس غريبة فعلا ... انا لسة متخانقتش خوفت اتاكل بما انى الكائن الانثوى الوحيد هنا كنت مستنياكى نتخانق بقا سوا :new6:


----------



## bob (19 أبريل 2012)

*لا محيص دايما البنات معترضة و بتطلب المساواة في الحاجات اللي علي مزاجهم غير كده تبقي بتاعه بابي و مامي :new6:
*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (19 أبريل 2012)

bob قال:


> *لا محيص دايما البنات معترضة و بتطلب المساواة في الحاجات اللي علي مزاجهم غير كده تبقي بتاعه بابي و مامي :new6:
> *



هى وصلت لـ لا محيص ... لا انا مكنتش اعرف ان الموضوع هيكبر كدة :smil15: 
و بعدين ايه بابى و مامى .... بكرة انت تبقى بابى لبنوتة و قبل ما البنت تقولها هتبقى انت واقف فى ظهرها احنا مش محتاجين نقول اصلا :smil15:


----------



## oesi no (19 أبريل 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> بالنسبة لحوار الطوابير دى !! مايشكر فى نفسه الا ابليس :smil15:
> 
> 
> 
> الله يعنى عايزين تعملو الغلط و احنا منقولش اشمعنا ايه الظلم دة :shutup22:


خلاص اعملوا الغلط 
اشطة يعنى ههههههههههههههه


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (19 أبريل 2012)

oesi no قال:


> خلاص اعملوا الغلط
> اشطة يعنى ههههههههههههههه



بالنسبة لاوبشن ان انتو اللى تعملو الصح ؟؟ ايه غير متاح خالص كدة ؟؟؟ :fun_lol:


----------



## +Nevena+ (19 أبريل 2012)

يابنتي مش هتاخد حق ولاباطل في الحوار دا
بعض الشباب مش بتحس برجولتها 
غير لما بتعمل الغلط وتتباهي بيه كمان
هو دا طبع الشرقيين


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (19 أبريل 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> يابنتي مش هتاخد حق ولاباطل في الحوار دا
> بعض الشباب مش بتحس برجولتها
> غير لما بتعمل الغلط وتتباهي بيه كمان
> هو دا طبع الشرقيين



هههههه اهو كدة انا و انتى هنتضرب ...:t19:


----------



## +Nevena+ (19 أبريل 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> هههههه اهو كدة انا و انتى هنتضرب ...:t19:


ههههههههه عيب عليكي يابنتي
هو حد يقدر يضرب عضوة حزب الغلاسه برده
انا بتهش بس :2:

بس كويس دونا مش هنا اصلا :smil15:


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (19 أبريل 2012)

*حلاوتنا فى اختلافنا:fun_lol:
 يعنى لو فى مساواه كنتى هتعملى موضوع زى دا ونرغى فيه ازاى ياعسل ههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (19 أبريل 2012)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> *حلاوتنا فى اختلافنا:fun_lol:
> يعنى لو فى مساواه كنتى هتعملى موضوع زى دا ونرغى فيه ازاى ياعسل ههههههههههههههه*​


ههههههههههههههههههه
جبتي التايهه يا كوكي :love45:


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (19 أبريل 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> ههههههههه عيب عليكي يابنتي
> هو حد يقدر يضرب عضوة حزب الغلاسه برده
> انا بتهش بس :2:
> 
> بس كويس دونا مش هنا اصلا :smil15:



هههههههه بتتهشى :new6: لا خدى راحتك خالص .. مفيش حد يهشك العبى براحتك بقا :fun_lol:


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (19 أبريل 2012)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> *حلاوتنا فى اختلافنا:fun_lol:
> يعنى لو فى مساواه كنتى هتعملى موضوع زى دا ونرغى فيه ازاى ياعسل ههههههههههههههه*​



ههههههههه يا حلوة يارايقة انتى ... حلوة الدماغ العالية دى :new6:


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (19 أبريل 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه
> جبتي التايهه يا كوكي :love45:



:new6::new6::new6::new6:
اخجلتم تواضعنا يا نيفو :love34:​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (19 أبريل 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> ههههههههه يا حلوة يارايقة انتى ... حلوة الدماغ العالية دى :new6:



:new6::new6::new6::new6::new6:
عقبال ماتروقى زى كدا ياعسل​


----------



## +Sameh+ (19 أبريل 2012)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> *حلاوتنا فى اختلافنا:fun_lol:
> 
> *​


حلاوتكم فى خفتكم:fun_lol:​


----------



## mero_engel (19 أبريل 2012)

متتعبيش نفسك يا بنتي في الاخر الراجل هيعرف يطلع نفسه من اي غلط 
ويقولك الراجل راجل والست ست ههههههههههههههههههههه
عبود انت تحفه موتني من الضحك


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (19 أبريل 2012)

Hero_Sameh.G قال:


> حلاوتكم فى خفتكم:fun_lol:​



ههههههههههههه
الكلمه متفهمتش صح 
انا اقصد حلاوتنا فى اختلافنا عن بعض مش فى اختلافنا فى حد ذاتنا كبنات هههههههههههههه​


----------



## I_Want_Truth (19 أبريل 2012)

كلامك سليم و انا موافقاكى

محدش يرضى بالظلم و قالوا

المساواة فى الظلم عدل

و عدم المساواة فى الظلم ظلم اكبر


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (19 أبريل 2012)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> :new6::new6::new6::new6::new6:
> عقبال ماتروقى زى كدا ياعسل​




ههههه يارب يا قمراية 



mero_engel قال:


> متتعبيش نفسك يا بنتي في الاخر الراجل هيعرف يطلع نفسه من اي غلط
> ويقولك الراجل راجل والست ست ههههههههههههههههههههه
> عبود انت تحفه موتني من الضحك



طبعا و دول بيغلطو ماشاء الله عليهم ... دايما صح :fun_oops: 
عبود طول عمره متألق :t23:



I_Want_Truth قال:


> كلامك سليم و انا موافقاكى
> 
> محدش يرضى بالظلم و قالوا
> 
> ...



ايوة اخيرا حد نصفنى .... يااااة كنت فين من بدرى بس ... سايبنى اتقطع هنا و مستخبى


----------



## Alexander.t (19 أبريل 2012)

كلامك كله صح
بس لو انا اتكلمت هيبقى كلامى كله صح برضه
يبقى المشكله فى ايه تفتكرى ؟


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (20 أبريل 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> كلامك كله صح
> بس لو انا اتكلمت هيبقى كلامى كله صح برضه
> يبقى المشكله فى ايه تفتكرى ؟



دة يعتمد على كلامك هيكون شكله ايه و بعدين نحدد فين المشكلة :blush2:


----------



## Alexander.t (20 أبريل 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> دة يعتمد على كلامك هيكون شكله ايه و بعدين نحدد فين المشكلة :blush2:



صدقينى مبحبش " دلوقتى " ادخل فى منقاشات ممنهاش فايده
انما ممكن اقولك المشكله ايه
المشكله باختصار 
ان محدش عجبه حاله وكلنا بنتمنا ديماً نبقى اشخاص غيرنا


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (20 أبريل 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> صدقينى مبحبش " دلوقتى " ادخل فى منقاشات ممنهاش فايده
> انما ممكن اقولك المشكله ايه
> المشكله باختصار
> ان محدش عجبه حاله وكلنا بنتمنا ديماً نبقى اشخاص غيرنا



اكيد طبعا محدش فينا عاجبه حاله و نفسه يكون غيره و مش واخد باله ان هو نفسه آخر ناس تانية بيتمنو يكونو مكانه 
انا مش هناقشك ولا اوجع قلبك ... الموضوع كله مشاغبة و امنية شبه مستحيلة اننا نرجع بالزمن لورا ايام ما كان الراجل راجل بمعنى الكلمة من غير طولة لسان ولا تدخين ولا السهر ولا اى حاجة غلط كان راجل بشخصه و اسلوبه و بس


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (20 أبريل 2012)

*انسي...*

*رجاله بلدك كدا مش هتقدري تغيريهم و تغيري تخلفهم العقلي*

*بدو قلعوا الجلابيه و الجبه و القفطان و لبسوا الجينز لكن المخ هو هو*

*الولد مرسل دائما و البنت المتلقي*

*الولد يرسل الشتيمه القذره و تتلقاها البنت*

*يدخن فتشم هي دخانه*

*يكون له ماضي فتستقبل هي تزمته معاها*

*يخرج و تتلقي هي الحبس في البيت*

*علي فكره انا بناقش بابايا في المسئله دي بتلميح مؤدب طبعا لان الي بيني و بينه حوار لا ضرب و قال الست المصريه هي من تستمتع ان تكون مقهوره و هي من تظلم نفسها لانها هي من تنازلت و فرطت ان تكون في المقدمه فهي من ارتضي الحجاب و هي من ارتضي التعدد و هي من ارتضت القهر و هي من ارتضت تسلط الاخ الاكبر عليها و هي من ارتضت التفرقه في كل شئ فالست من الاخر يا بنتي هي الي ظالمه نفسها و بتستمتع بالقهر اوي من جواها و بترجع تشتكي*

*و بيني و بينكم*

*انا موافقه ابويا في رايه مليون في الميه*

*لو كنا نحن السيدات تمسكنا بالليبراليه و بمنجزات الحركه النسائيه بتاعت العشرينات و التلاتينات مكنش دا بقي حالنا*

*احنا يا بنتي الي ضيعنا حقنا و رضينا بكدا*

*لاننا لو كنا تعبنا شويه و استحملنا الدموع  و الاهانه شويه مكنش دا بقي حالنا*

*الا لا...حتي حريتنا يا ستات عايزين ناخدها علي الجاهز*

*المراه الامريكيه حتي تصوت في الانتخابات و هو حق انساني تحملت لفظ يا .....*

*فماذا تحملنا نحن في سبيل حريتنا؟؟؟؟ *

*لم اقل هنا حريه الانحراف و العوج و المشي شمال*

*لا اقصد انه حتي تقديرنا العام في عيون الرجل المصري صفر...فهمتيني؟*

*سلام يا مجتمع يا مصري*​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (20 أبريل 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> صدقينى مبحبش " دلوقتى " ادخل فى منقاشات ممنهاش فايده
> انما ممكن اقولك المشكله ايه
> المشكله باختصار
> ان محدش عجبه حاله وكلنا بنتمنا ديماً نبقى اشخاص غيرنا


 
*لا تنكر الواقع...المراه المصريه مميز ضدها و تعامل بذل و هوان واضحين بالعين المجردة...تنكر؟*​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (20 أبريل 2012)

bob قال:


> *لا محيص دايما البنات معترضة و بتطلب المساواة في الحاجات اللي علي مزاجهم غير كده تبقي بتاعه بابي و مامي :new6:*


 
*صح...معاك حق*

*الست المصريه لو عايزه المساواه كان تتعب فيها شويه لان مافيش حاجه بتيجي عل الجاهز و هي الي ظالمه نفسها قبل ان يظلمها الرجل*

*سلام*​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (20 أبريل 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> حبيب قلبى منورانا بجد
> تعالى شوفى الاستاذة بيقاوحو فى ايه اقرى الموضوع و شوفى ردودهم ياختى ... ناس غريبة فعلا ... انا لسة متخانقتش خوفت اتاكل بما انى الكائن الانثوى الوحيد هنا كنت مستنياكى نتخانق بقا سوا :new6:


 
*وحيده ازاي انا جيت!*

*انا بس عيبي الوحيد المقرف فيا باعترافي اني جد اويييي وواخده الدنيا علي صدري في النقاش حتي لما باجي اهزر*

*سلام*​


----------



## Alexander.t (20 أبريل 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> اكيد طبعا محدش فينا عاجبه حاله و نفسه يكون غيره و مش واخد باله ان هو نفسه آخر ناس تانية بيتمنو يكونو مكانه
> انا مش هناقشك ولا اوجع قلبك ... الموضوع كله مشاغبة و امنية شبه مستحيلة اننا* نرجع بالزمن لورا ايام ما كان الراجل راجل بمعنى الكلمة من غير طولة لسان ولا تدخين ولا السهر ولا اى حاجة غلط كان راجل بشخصه و اسلوبه و بس*



لو هتكلم عن نفسى ( أتمنى انك تتأكدى انى بتنقاش ليس أكثر )
مش ذنبى انك متعاملتيش مع رجاله
ومش ذنبى برضه ان مفهومك عن الرجاله بينحصر فى أن اللى بيدخن ميبقاش راجل !


----------



## Alexander.t (20 أبريل 2012)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *لا تنكر الواقع...المراه المصريه مميز ضدها و تعامل بذل و هوان واضحين بالعين المجردة...تنكر؟*​



مقدرش أنكر
بس كده الحياه من زاويه واحده
لو جينا حسبناها من زاويه تانيه
الناس اتكلمت فيها
هتلاقى ان المجتمع الشرقى ده
مدى للست مميزات زى ما مديها عيوب
هى الحياه كده
مش هتمشى زى ما احنا متخيلين ، وبالذات فى مصر


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (20 أبريل 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> هتلاقى ان المجتمع الشرقى ده
> مدى للست مميزات زى ما مديها عيوب


 
اذكرهالي؟


----------



## Alexander.t (20 أبريل 2012)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> اذكرهالي؟



لا مش هذكرها لانها هتدخلنا فى طريق مسدود " وانا بحب اللخص "
انتى بتطالبى بالمساواه بين الراجل والست ؟


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (20 أبريل 2012)

*اه بطالب...*

*و للاسف هتتفهم بالطريقه الغلط الشمال هههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## Alexander.t (20 أبريل 2012)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *اه بطالب...*
> 
> *و للاسف هتتفهم بالطريقه الغلط الشمال هههههههههههههههههههههه*​




لا معايا مفيش شمال ههههههههههه
يبقى انتى عندك استعداد تقومى بكل اللى مطلوب من الراجل صح ؟
طالما مساوه يبقى المطلوب منك
تقومى بكل ما يقوم به الرجل 
سواء شئتى أم أبيتى
هتوافقى تخشى الجيش؟


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (20 أبريل 2012)

*موافقه لو ليااكتر من اخ هههههههه علي فكره الحكايه مش big deal الجيش الاماراتي فيه ستات مش معجزه يعني*​ 
*بس لا  اخفي عليك ما احبش الجيش المصري علي فكره*​ 
*عشان غير ادمي و العساكر فيه بتتعاامل كما الحيوان او ان هذا ما سمعت بس فيه ستات في جيشنا علي فكره و بكامل رغبتهن*​ 
*انما من حيث المبدأ اه بيحصل في امريكا و اسرائيل*​ 
*بس تبقي اختياري لاني اصلا ضد التجنيد الاجباري للولد فما بالك بالبنت بس الي عايزه تطوع و تحارب زي الولد عشان بلدها يا ريت دا يبقي فخر ليها مش مضحكه*​ 
*رد واضح بلا تهرب اهو*​ 
*سلام يا برنس*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (20 أبريل 2012)

هااااار اسوح .. ايه اللى حصل دة .. يا جدعان و النعمة كل اللى اقصده المساواة فى اسلوب التربية مش فى الحقوق و الاشغال و الجيش و الحاجات العجيبة اللى انتو دخلتو فيها دى .... الراجل راجل و البنت بنت فى الطريقة و الحقوق و الواجبات ربنا خلقنا مميزين عن بعض نكمل بعض مش نيجى على بعض .. و بعدين مفيش حد بيستمتع بالاهانة و التقليل من الشأن مفيش بنت يعجبها كدة و عشان نكون منصفين مش كل حاجة فى مجتمعنا وحشة للدرجة دى يا جوسبل الحياة مش سودة اوى كدة ... اظن لو الشباب كانو منصفين فى الحاجات الى انا كتباها الباقى يمكن التغاضى عنه بصدر رحب و هتبقى الحياة جميلة جدا .... 

استاذ مينا بغض النظر انى نفسى اقتلك دلوقتى ... بس انا اتعاملت مع رجالة بجد و مالهمش فى اى حاجة من اللى بقوله ... بس انا بتكلم عن الاغلبية ... مش مصدق كلامى متبصش لنفسك و لا لصحابك لا انزل الشارع و شوف الشباب اللى طالع شكله ايه و بيتعامل ازاى و بعدين قولى انا صح ولا لا؟؟ و بعدين انا مقولتش ان التدخين قلة رجولة ... انا بقول ان التدخين مالهوش علاقة بالرجولة اصلا .... لا اللى بيدخن يبقى كدة راجل ولا اللى مبيدخنش يبقى خام ولا العكس ... الراجل راجل بغض النظر عن تدخينه من عدمه ( لكن الخطأ الشائع بين الشباب دلوقتى ان الولد عشان يثبت انه راجل يقوم مدخن و فرحان اوى بشبابه دة اللى انا بتكلم عنه )


----------



## تيمو (20 أبريل 2012)

*ماذا تعنين بالمساواة الكاملة حتى ترفضينها من الأساس؟ هل تقصدين بها: وظائف للرجال حكراً وأخرى للنساء حكراً؟ هل الجيش مكان للرجال فقط؟ بأي عُرُف وبأي علم وبأي قانون؟

- المساواة تبدأ من التربية ، وبنظري أن المرأة ساهمت في استمرارية هذه التفرقة بين الولد والبنت حين قررت أن تدعم خيارات المجتمع في الإسهام برفع أسهم الولد الذكر .. المساواة تبدأ عندما تقرر الإمهات أن تزرع في أبنائهم أنه لا فرق بين رجل وإمرأة ، الإثنان يكملان بعض ، لا يقهران بعض ، وجودهما تكاملي وليس اتكالي ...

- المساواة تبدأ عندما يقرر المسيحيون فجأة أن يستيقظوا من غيبوبتهم ويثوروا على عادات إجتماعية مرفوضة ، طبعاً لن أدخل من جديد في هذا الموضوع ، ولكن هذا هو الواقع ، 

- في الأردن مثلاً وهو المجتمع الشرقي ، هناك الكثير من المناطق التي تجدين فيها المرأة تدخن وتعاكس شباب كمان  تأرجل ، تقود السيارة وسيجارتها بيدها ، تعود للبيت مش قبل الساعة 12 ليلاً ، تسهر مع الأصدقاء ، تسافر وحدها ، بدأنا نسمع عن بعض البنات اللواتي قررن العيش وحدهن قبل الزواج بعيد عن أهلهم ، يعملون وحدهم في خارج البلاد وقد يُكملون دراستهم  .... فمن أوجد هذا الحيّز من الحرية للنساء؟ لن أجيبك منعاً من الفتنة 

- المساواة تبدأ عندما نثور على قانون الإرث الظالم الذي يتعامل مع المرأة على أساس أنها نصف الولد حتى ولو كان خرّيج سجون ... أو على أقل تقدير يحتج مسيحيو الشرق من هذا القانون الظالم الذي يُطبّق علينا وفقاً لبنود دستورية ... فقانون الورثة يجعلنا مجتمع ذكوري يبحث عن الولد للحفاظ على الورثة من التشتت هنا وهناك ...

والسسسلامو عليكو ورحمتو الله وبركاتو ... كان معكم من منتصف ميدان التحرير : المؤمن بنظرية سي السيد يجب أن يعود وبقوة ، مي تو 

*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (20 أبريل 2012)

اتفق معك تماما المجتمع الشرقى يفرق تفرقة كبيرة بين الرجل والمراة


----------



## مارينا مارجرجس (20 أبريل 2012)

للاسف مجتمعنا علمنا حاجات غلط ولكن الغلط جاى من عادات خاطئة موروثة من الجاهلية 
ومن الاسلام    الى دخل فى عقولنا افكار خاطئة جدا وتتناقض مع تعليم الكتاب المقدس العظيم
الذى اعطى للمراة حقها فى كل شئ دون تفرقة 
قانون الميراث احدى هذة الاشياء الى موافق عليها الاقباط والكنيسة رغم انوا قانون ظالم وليس لة علاقة 
بالكتاب المقدس الى سوا بنهم فى الميراث وكل شئ
ليس ذكر وانثى فى المسيح 
مالناش دعوة باخوتنا للسكرة الى تعلقاتها حلوة اوى وعجبنى وانا موافقها فى موضوع الزواج والقهر فى الزواج التعدد يعنى والطلاق وغيرة وحرمنها من الميراث
بس اعتقد اننا مسيحين ومش مشكلتنا 
يبقى لازم الكنيسة تتطالب بان قانون الميراث يتعدل ويكون مكتوب فية وللمسيحين الرجوع الى شعائرهم الى هى بتساوى يعنى لو دة هياخد الف يبقى هى هتاخد  الف لو دة شقة يبقى هى شقة لو شقة يبقى هى النص وهو النص 
دة الى المفروض نعملة اذا كان التغير بادنا وفى حاجة نقدر نعملها يبقى نغير الى نقدر علية والباقى عادات لازم احنا كامهات المستقبل مانزرعاش فى ولادنا يعنى ابنك فى المستقبل ميتاخرش عن الساعة 10 والخ


----------



## Samir poet (20 أبريل 2012)

*متفق معاكى اختى مارينا بالظبط كدا ووهو دا اللى اقصدو من اول مشاركة ليا فى الموضوع دااااااااااا
*​


----------



## girgis2 (20 أبريل 2012)

> هااااار اسوح ..  ايه اللى حصل دة .. يا جدعان و النعمة كل اللى اقصده المساواة فى اسلوب  التربية مش فى الحقوق و الاشغال و الجيش و الحاجات العجيبة اللى انتو دخلتو  فيها دى .... *الراجل راجل و البنت بنت فى الطريقة و الحقوق و الواجبات  ربنا خلقنا مميزين عن بعض نكمل بعض مش نيجى على بعض .. *و بعدين مفيش حد  بيستمتع بالاهانة و التقليل من الشأن مفيش بنت يعجبها كدة


*

أنا بقى فاهم وجهة نظرك وموضوعك محترم ومهذب جدااا** 

أحييكي على موضوعك** فهو دعوة الى التحضر والأدب في المعاملات بشكل عام وهذا ليس حكرااا على الرجال فقط

فربما ضغط المجتمع على البنت في الحاجات اللي اتكلمتي عنها في موضوعك هو السبب في ان الأمور دي مش واضحة في البنات زي ما هي واضحة في الشباب

ولكن هيهات فالبلد رايحة الى مزيد من مظاهر الدين وفي نفس الوقت المزيد من الانحدار في الأخلاق والمعاملات الانسانية

 مسار النقاش تحول بسبب ان كل واحد بيفهم اللي هو عايزه وربما كان عنوان الموضوع هو من أعطى انطباع عن الموضوع بأنه عن المساواة

*​


----------



## white.angel (20 أبريل 2012)

*بخصوص المطالب اللى انتى بتطلبى المساواه فيها .. 
اى مساواه تقصدى .. 
يعنى انتى تقصد ان البنت كمان تدخن ... وتشتم ... وتتحرش D: 
دى مش مساواه ابداً ... انما دة سباق مين هيكون اشر البنت ام الولد 
ولكن المفروض ... نعمل حمله ... للأرتقاء بأسلوب الشاب ... 
حتى نستطيع ان نصل للأنسانيه التى فقدناها ... 

اما بخصوص المساواه التامه فى كل شئ ... فأنا لا افضلها لانها ان تمت .. لن ينزل حبيبى قبلى من السياره حتى يفتح لى الباب *​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (20 أبريل 2012)

MeToo قال:


> *ماذا تعنين بالمساواة الكاملة حتى ترفضينها من الأساس؟ هل تقصدين بها: وظائف للرجال حكراً وأخرى للنساء حكراً؟ هل الجيش مكان للرجال فقط؟ بأي عُرُف وبأي علم وبأي قانون؟
> 
> اة اقصد ان فعلا فيه وظائف حكرًا للرجال ... امثلتها عمال البناء .. اى عمل محتاج قوة بدنية عالية ... صعب اوى تلاقيها فى البنات ... الجيش مش للرجال فقط بس مش كل اركان الجيش ينفع فيها المرأة
> 
> ...




*هههههههه ماشى يا سى السيد نورتنى فى الموضوع يا باشا *



حبيب يسوع قال:


> اتفق معك تماما المجتمع الشرقى يفرق تفرقة كبيرة بين الرجل والمراة




*ايوة يا حبيب للاسف دة اللى بقول عليه الاخلاق و التربية مش القوانين او الوظائف او غيره .... ميرسيه جدا على التقييم ربنا يباركك *


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (20 أبريل 2012)

مارينا مارجرجس قال:


> للاسف مجتمعنا علمنا حاجات غلط ولكن الغلط جاى من عادات خاطئة موروثة من الجاهلية
> ومن الاسلام    الى دخل فى عقولنا افكار خاطئة جدا وتتناقض مع تعليم الكتاب المقدس العظيم
> الذى اعطى للمراة حقها فى كل شئ دون تفرقة
> قانون الميراث احدى هذة الاشياء الى موافق عليها الاقباط والكنيسة رغم انوا قانون ظالم وليس لة علاقة
> ...



*بصى انا كل اللى يهمنى فى الكلام دة اخر جملة بس :08: مش بتكلم عن القوانين ولا انا ثورية ولا وجع القلب دة كله انا واحدة بتحب تشترى دماغها اوى اوى  لكن انا بقول على اللى فى ايدينا بايدك اما تكونى ام تربى ابنك على انه ميدخنش ميسهرش ميباتش برا ميشتمش و هكذا .. و بايد الشباب يغيرو من نفسهم و من ولادهم اما يكونو آباء ... لكن القوانين بقا و الكلام دة مشاويره طويلة و مش فارقة معايا كتير بصراحة انا كدة كدة كانسانة مسيحية مش بلجأ للقضاء فى اغلب مشاكلى بتتحل عن طريق الكنيسة او عن طريق العائلة و مش بحتاج القوانين و الجواز و الطلاق و الكلام دة كله ... دى شريعة فى الاسلام هيهات انها تتغير طبعا .. هتغيرى شريعة !!!*



girgis2 قال:


> *
> 
> أنا بقى فاهم وجهة نظرك وموضوعك محترم ومهذب جدااا**
> 
> ...



*ماهو انا قولت اخلى العنوان كدة عشان يدخلو يقرو الموضوع بس واضح انهم دخلو و نسيو يقرو الموضوع :vava: 
ميرسيه خالص يا جرجس على التقييم و على تفهمك بجد  نورتنى *



white.angel قال:


> *بخصوص المطالب اللى انتى بتطلبى المساواه فيها ..
> اى مساواه تقصدى ..
> يعنى انتى تقصد ان البنت كمان تدخن ... وتشتم ... وتتحرش D:
> 
> ...




*هههههههه طب اقولك ايه و الناس بتحرق فى دمها و انتى مشكلتك فى باب العربية ... استخبى يا وايت احسن لو ركزو فى الجملة دى هيجرو وراكى :gy0000: نورتى الموضوع يا قمر *


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (20 أبريل 2012)

*



- من حق الولد فى الترام او المترو او الأتوبيس يتحرش بالبنت عادى جدا و مفيش شحط يقوله انت بتعمل ايه ... لكن البنت متنطقش و حتى لو عملها حاجة لازم تفضل واقفة زى الصنم .. و متقولش حاجة .. اصل اسهل كلمة هيقولهالها انا معملتش حاجة و انتى بتتلككى و يفضحها و حتى لو فيه راجل تانى شايفه هيعمل عبيط !!!:a82:
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

 لا لا لا لا لا ههههههههههههه مين دى الصنم دى!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! بزمتك تسكتى!!! دا انا اخر واحد الناس لحقوه من إدى و مرمت بيه الشارع و اتجر  من قفاه لغايت الظابت الى كان واقف يتفرج-- ادينا بنعمل شغلهم-- قال صنم قال-- محدش يسكت!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! الى الامااااام  ههههههههههههه*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (20 أبريل 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *
> لا لا لا لا لا ههههههههههههه مين دى الصنم دى!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! بزمتك تسكتى!!! دا انا اخر واحد الناس لحقوه من إدى و مرمت بيه الشارع و اتجر  من قفاه لغايت الظابت الى كان واقف يتفرج-- ادينا بنعمل شغلهم-- قال صنم قال-- محدش يسكت!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! الى الامااااام  ههههههههههههه*



ههههههههههههههههه جدعة يا قلبى ... هبقى اجى اخد منك دروس احتياطى لو اتعرضت لحاجة زى كدة .. محدش ضامن الزمن الاسود دة :99: نورتينى يا قمرى


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (20 أبريل 2012)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *سلام يا برنس*​


*سلام يابرنس ؟؟؟!!!!!*
:99::99::99: ​​​​


----------



## مارينا مارجرجس (24 أبريل 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *بصى انا كل اللى يهمنى فى الكلام دة اخر جملة بس :08: مش بتكلم عن القوانين ولا انا ثورية ولا وجع القلب دة كله انا واحدة بتحب تشترى دماغها اوى اوى  لكن انا بقول على اللى فى ايدينا بايدك اما تكونى ام تربى ابنك على انه ميدخنش ميسهرش ميباتش برا ميشتمش و هكذا .. و بايد الشباب يغيرو من نفسهم و من ولادهم اما يكونو آباء ... لكن القوانين بقا و الكلام دة مشاويره طويلة و مش فارقة معايا كتير بصراحة انا كدة كدة كانسانة مسيحية مش بلجأ للقضاء فى اغلب مشاكلى بتتحل عن طريق الكنيسة او عن طريق العائلة و مش بحتاج القوانين و الجواز و الطلاق و الكلام دة كله ... دى شريعة فى الاسلام هيهات انها تتغير طبعا .. هتغيرى شريعة !!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




طبعا وانا معاكى لكن فعلا فى عادات لازم نغيرها وفعلا نربى اولادنا عليها لما كل واحد فينا يبدا بنفسة الموضوع هيتغير يعنى مثال جة فى بالى بالنطلون كان ايام زمان يالهوى عيب ان بنت تلبس بنطلون كونا بنشوف كدة فى الافلام كتير لكن دلوقتى معا تغير الزمن ومع اول حد بدا بالموضوع دة اكيد الناس قالت عليها دى هبلة دة مجنونة بس دلوقتى كلنا بنلبس كدة هى بتبقى حطوة ممكن الناس تنتقضك عليها وتقول دى مجنونة ودى هبلة بس لازم نتاتكد اننا فى يوم ممكن نغير زى خروج البنت للشارع اتغيرت لما عوزنا نغير بنبدا بنفسنا حتى لو وجهتنا انتقاضت ياما لازم نكسر كل القيود من العادات المتخلفة الاقديمة فتح المقص حرام بليل والكنس بليل حرام ونخش برجلنا اليمين وناكل بايدينا اليمين وسمعت بقى حاجة تضحك ومش هقولك من حد بعيد من تاتا بتقولى علشان احنا هنبقى على يمين المسيح فضلت اضحك وقلت فى بالى يانهار اسود بنفسر عادات الجاهلية على انها طقوس فى المسيحية 
لازم نغير من نفسنا


----------



## إيمليــآ (16 سبتمبر 2012)

*,.*

قآلهآ ومآت .. *مفيش فآيدهـ *:new6:


*
.،*​


----------



## marcelino (16 سبتمبر 2012)

حقد تانى ؟!

 هو الواحد ممكن يستغنى عن كل حاجه الا دى بصراحه 

 *6- برضه من الحقوق المكفولة للولد ( و اللى مفيش ولد بيفرط فيها بصراحة ) انه يكونله ماضى و عامل علاقات مع نص بنات البلد*


*دى بتجرى فى دمنا :smil12:*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (17 سبتمبر 2012)

مارينا مارجرجس قال:


> طبعا وانا معاكى لكن فعلا فى عادات لازم نغيرها وفعلا نربى اولادنا عليها لما كل واحد فينا يبدا بنفسة الموضوع هيتغير يعنى مثال جة فى بالى بالنطلون كان ايام زمان يالهوى عيب ان بنت تلبس بنطلون كونا بنشوف كدة فى الافلام كتير لكن دلوقتى معا تغير الزمن ومع اول حد بدا بالموضوع دة اكيد الناس قالت عليها دى هبلة دة مجنونة بس دلوقتى كلنا بنلبس كدة هى بتبقى حطوة ممكن الناس تنتقضك عليها وتقول دى مجنونة ودى هبلة بس لازم نتاتكد اننا فى يوم ممكن نغير زى خروج البنت للشارع اتغيرت لما عوزنا نغير بنبدا بنفسنا حتى لو وجهتنا انتقاضت ياما لازم نكسر كل القيود من العادات المتخلفة الاقديمة فتح المقص حرام بليل والكنس بليل حرام ونخش برجلنا اليمين وناكل بايدينا اليمين وسمعت بقى حاجة تضحك ومش هقولك من حد بعيد من تاتا بتقولى علشان احنا هنبقى على يمين المسيح فضلت اضحك وقلت فى بالى يانهار اسود بنفسر عادات الجاهلية على انها طقوس فى المسيحية
> لازم نغير من نفسنا



*عندنا كمية خرافات غير عادية و المصيبة مش فى الخرافة أد ماهى فى تبريرها :smil12: لكل حاجة عندنا سبب أسخم و أضل فعلاً ... *



Secret_flower قال:


> *,.*
> 
> قآلهآ ومآت .. *مفيش فآيدهـ *:new6:
> 
> ...



*الله يرحمه .. تلاقيه مات من الفرسة :yahoo:*



marcelino قال:


> حقد تانى ؟!
> 
> هو الواحد ممكن يستغنى عن كل حاجه الا دى بصراحه
> 
> ...



*ههههههههههههههههههههههههه حقًا صدقت ... و هو الراجل ايه غير ماضى و شوية حاجات فوق بعض :a82: بس اول مرة متضربنيش ولا تدخل فيا شمال يا مارسو انا مش مصدقة نفسى فعلا :yahoo:*


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (18 سبتمبر 2012)

يا بنتي يمووووووووووت الزمار و صوابعه  بتلعب

يعني لو اعدنا نندن مية سنة في المجتمع ده 

هتلاقي ناس برضه تقولك ده راجل يعمل اللي هو عاوزه مافيش حاجة تعيبه غير جيبه ​


----------



## Critic (18 سبتمبر 2012)

انتوا اصلا بتناقضوا نفسكوا
تقولوا اشمعنا الولد حر ,* نقولكوا طيب عايزيين تكونوا احرار زيه ؟ تقولوا لا لا ده انحلال *, بمعنى ان لسان حالكم بيقول :* "عايزيين نقيد الولد ونسلبه حريته زى ما هو حاصل معانا"* ! للأسف هو ده منطقككم !
انتوا مالكوا انحلال ولا مش انحلال ولا بيستخدم حريته ازاى ؟! المهم انه بينعم بنعمة الحرية اللى انتوا خايفين تاخدوها !
عمر ما حالكم هيتعدل طول ما بتفكروا بالشكل ده
ده رأيى


----------



## +sano+ (18 سبتمبر 2012)

*لو تخلينا عن افكارنا الشرقيه العقيمه الى منها لازم الراجل يجيب الشقه والشبكه و و ... الخ الخ 
ممكن ساعتها افكارنا تتغير ناحيه تصرفات البنت وحريتهاااا !!! 
بس لالاسف خلينا واقعين مجتمعنا استحاله افكاره تتغير استحاله بلاش نعيش احلام ورديه ههههههههههههههههه *


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (18 سبتمبر 2012)

moky قال:


> يا بنتي يمووووووووووت الزمار و صوابعه  بتلعب
> 
> يعني لو اعدنا نندن مية سنة في المجتمع ده
> 
> هتلاقي ناس برضه تقولك ده راجل يعمل اللي هو عاوزه مافيش حاجة تعيبه غير جيبه ​



*لالا و دلوقتى يقولك ولا حتى جيبه احنا بنشترى راجل :giveup: هو حد لاقى :act23:*



Critic قال:


> انتوا اصلا بتناقضوا نفسكوا
> تقولوا اشمعنا الولد حر ,* نقولكوا طيب عايزيين تكونوا احرار زيه ؟ تقولوا لا لا ده انحلال *, بمعنى ان لسان حالكم بيقول :* "عايزيين نقيد الولد ونسلبه حريته زى ما هو حاصل معانا"* ! للأسف هو ده منطقككم !
> انتوا مالكوا انحلال ولا مش انحلال ولا بيستخدم حريته ازاى ؟! المهم انه بينعم بنعمة الحرية اللى انتوا خايفين تاخدوها !
> عمر ما حالكم هيتعدل طول ما بتفكروا بالشكل ده
> ده رأيى



*كلامى كان واضح انا قولت 






عزيزى الراجل متحرمش على البنات اللى انت محلله لنفسك .. الغلط غلط ليك و لغيرك .. و الرجولة مش حصانة تحميك من العقاب على أى غلط تعمله ... الرجولة بجد انك تمنع نفسك من الوقوع فى الغلط قبل ما تنتقد غيرك فيه

أنقر للتوسيع...




مطلبتش تقييد الراجل .. طلبت اننا منكيلش بمكيالين .. لو شايف ان حاجة غلط تبقى غلط ليك و للبنت و لو شايف ان حاجة عادى يبقى ليك و للبنت ... الرجولة مش حصانة ضد الغلط .. كلنا بشر و الغلط واحد و لو حد عمله يبقى الكل يتعاقب زى بعضه *



+sano+ قال:


> *لو تخلينا عن افكارنا الشرقيه العقيمه الى منها لازم الراجل يجيب الشقه والشبكه و و ... الخ الخ
> ممكن ساعتها افكارنا تتغير ناحيه تصرفات البنت وحريتهاااا !!!
> بس لالاسف خلينا واقعين مجتمعنا استحاله افكاره تتغير استحاله بلاش نعيش احلام ورديه ههههههههههههههههه *



*انا عارفة انها مش سهلة نغير افكار بس مش مستحيلة.. بدليل اننا امهات و ابهات المستقبل فلو كل واحد طبق الكلام دة على بيته يبقى فيه امل فى يوم من الايام الافكار دى تنتشر مفيش حاجة بتتغير بين يوم و ليلة .. محتاجين وقت كبيييييير بس مسيرنا نوصل *


----------



## Critic (18 سبتمبر 2012)

> مطلبتش تقييد الراجل .. طلبت اننا منكيلش بمكيالين .. لو شايف ان حاجة غلط تبقى غلط ليك و للبنت


طيب فلنفترض انى شايف انها غلط وهعملها برضو لأنى حر  (طالما لم اضر)
يبقى ايه طلباتكم ؟ :dntknw:
انتى بتقولى "البيه بيدخن" لكن البنت عيب
طيب عايزة ايه ؟ عايزاه يبطل تدخين يعنى ؟! كدة يبقى عايزا تتحكمى فى تصرفاته ؟! ولا عايزة تبقى زيه, ده انحلال بالنسبة لك ؟
مش فاهم بجد مطلوب ايه ؟ :giveup:
ادينى مثال على المطلوب (عمليا مش مجرد كلام) فى النقطة بتاعت السجاير مثلا


----------



## Desert Rose (18 سبتمبر 2012)

كريتك منور وانا منورة اكيد وشقاوة منورة بس مش اوى هههههه بهزر  :smile01
هو انا مش فاهمه بجد المفروض التدخين والشتمية وووو كلها حاجات غلط سواء لولد او لبنت وانا متفقة معاكى فيها 
انت بتنادى ان الولد يرتقى فى اسلوبه ويبطل الحاجات ديه 
طيب ولو مبطلش ؟ ايه المطلوب ؟وهو من حقه انه ميبطلش وانا مش من حقى اقف على راسه شرطى اخلاقى اقوله يعمل ايه وميعملش ايه 
لان الخطية موجودة شئنا ام ابينا فى العالم وفى الحياة طول ما الانسان موجود على الارض 
هو بيدخن بيشرب بيتشقلب انا ايه يضرنى فى كده ؟
نفس الفكرة البنت دخنت شتمت قعدت على قهوة ايه يضرهم فى كده ؟
مش كل واحد يبدأ بنفسه وخليه فى حاله احسن من غير اصدار احكام على الناس  ؟ 
بتنادوا بالحرية يبقا تقبلو بالحرية as a package مش اقول انا بنادى بالحرية بس مفروض منعملش كذا ونعمل كذا ديه مش اسمها حرية
قررتى تدينى حرية ( سواء ولد او بنت ) يبقا تقبلى باللى انا هعمله بيها طالما انى لا اؤثر على حياتك بحريتى لا من قريب ولا من بعيد  .
.


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (18 سبتمبر 2012)

Critic قال:


> طيب فلنفترض انى شايف انها غلط وهعملها برضو لأنى حر  (طالما لم اضر)
> يبقى ايه طلباتكم ؟ :dntknw:
> انتى بتقولى "البيه بيدخن" لكن البنت عيب
> طيب عايزة ايه ؟ عايزاه يبطل تدخين يعنى ؟! كدة يبقى عايزا تتحكمى فى تصرفاته ؟! ولا عايزة تبقى زيه, ده انحلال بالنسبة لك ؟
> ...



*لو انت شايف انها غلط و بتعملها .. يبقى هى كمان تعمل الغلط و متسمعش اتهامات حضرتك و من الاخر اللى بيته من ازاز ميحدفش الناس بالطوب

السجاير فيه فرق كبير بين انها مضرة بالصحة و انها عيب .. بصراحة انا مش شايفاها عيب ولا فاهمة ليه البنت اللى بتدخن تبقى قليلة الادب ؟؟ مش معنى كلامى انى موافقة على تدخينها بس سر اعتراضى انها مضرة جدًا .. 

فاما نقول واحدة بتدخن تبقى غلطانة زيها زى اى راجل بيدخن الاتنين بيدمرو صحتهم مش اخلاقهم *


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (18 سبتمبر 2012)

*ياهلا بالحبايب
اول ما بتتجمعو فى توبيك واحد بعرف انه عليه العوض فيه :act23:

بالنسبة لكلامك .. انتى شوفتينى قولت حاجة غير كدة ؟؟ 
انا قولت لو حرية يبقى الاتنين .. لو غلط و قلة ادب يبقى الاتنين .. انا قولت غير كدة ؟؟*


----------



## Desert Rose (18 سبتمبر 2012)

ههههههههه الثنائى المدمر 
يابنتى مش انت فى وسط كلامك بتقولى انا مش بنادى ان البنت تعمل كده بس بنادى الولد يرتقى بأسلوبة ؟طيب ولو مش ارتقى هنعمل ايه ؟ 
بس كده 
وياستى احنا دايما نشد فى شعر بعض كده وربنا يخلينى ليكى ياشقاوة:smile01:smile01


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (18 سبتمبر 2012)

*عنه ما ارتقى بس مسمعهوش يقول على واحدة بتعمل حاجة هو بيعملها قليلة الادب ... يبقى كله زى بعضه !! دة العدل حتى يعنى 


ربنا يخليكى يا قلبى .. هقرع على ايدك *


----------



## white.angel (18 سبتمبر 2012)

*بتتخانقوا من ورايا ... الفتحه على الاصل D:*

*البنت لو شربت سجاير تبقى قليلة الادب .... البنت لو مارست الجنس قبل الزواج تبقى قليلة الادب .... البنت لو علت صوتها فى الشارع تبقى قليلة الادب *

*فى حين ان الولد يقدر يعمل كدة و "محدش يكلمه " *

*مش معنى كدة اننا بندعى البنت لانها تعمل كدة .... نهائى  *
*بس هو سؤال برئ ... لييييه بتبقى قليلة الادب والولد عاتييي :/*؟؟

*وعلى فكره البنت اللى مش بتدخن او مش بتعلى صوتها فى شارع مش مانعه دة لانها من جواها حبه تمنعه ... انما هى مُقيده وممنوعه .... ودة بينتج عنه الكبت المدمر اللى بنشوفه والفضائح الجنسيه والامراض اللى بتظهر .... بسبب الكبت ... *

*لو كل ولد وبنت بطل يعمل الغلط ... "لانه مقتنع انه غلط " يبقى اتحلت ... *
*بمعنى اخر البنت مش بترفض التدخين لانه مُضر بالصحه انما لانه ممنوع ... يعنى لو راحت بلاد مختلفه هتدخن وتحشش كمان ...*

*وهى دى الازمه ....*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (18 سبتمبر 2012)

*لية عندى أحساس أن البنات نِفْسها تبقى " غَفَر " ؟!!*​


----------



## white.angel (18 سبتمبر 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *لية عندى أحساس أن البنات نِفْسها تبقى " غَفَر " ؟!!*​


*يا عبود احنا مش قادرين نوضح وجهة نظرنا ... هحكيلك مثال توضيحى ... عندى فى البيت متربيه على الحريه "على البحرى " *

*بصاحب ولاد براحتى ... محدش قالى دة عيب 

**بنروح ونيجى مشاوير وبيتصلوا بيا فى اى وقت .. محدش قالى دى قلة ادب .. 

**اتحبيت من طرف واحد قبل كدة ... ولما حكيت لماما قالتلى اتصرفى بطريقتك ... وشوفى الصح واعمليه ... 

**طلبت منهم قبل كدة انى اجرب الشيشه التفاح ... قالولى حبه تجريبها جريبها بس هتتعبى والحساسيه عندك ممكن تزيد ... 

**فى تنسيق الثانويه العامه كتبت جامعات فى "اسوان" وقالولى روحى لو جاتلك مش هنقف قدام مستقبلك ..*

*عمرى ما اتقالى "عيب" او "قلة ادب" او "ممنوع" *

*طلعت انا ايه بقى ؟؟*

*بصاحب شباب بس فى اُطر "انا" محدداها ...*
*بيتصل بيا ولاد فى اى وقت بس لحد ميعاد معين "انا" محدداه ...*
*لما حد حبنى من طرف واحد "انا" عالجت الموضوع ونجحت ...*
*جالى تنسيق الثانويه العامه فى اخر بلاد ربنا .. واتغربت سنه ونجحت هناك ونقلت هنا ونجحت هنا ...*
*مجربتش الشيشه التفاح .. لان "انا" خايفه على نفسي ...*
*
محدش اتدخل فى حياتى ولا قالى اوعى واياك وحسك عينك 
*
*النتيجه ايه "انسانه سويه " معندهاش عقد ولا كبت ولا كلاكيع ... ومش محرومه من حاجة ... *

*فهمت قصدنا يا باشمهندث *
​


----------



## جيلان (18 سبتمبر 2012)

اه زى ما فى البيت يقولولى على حاجة اصلا مضرة ( دى غلط للبنت ) .. لا والنبى دنا كنت فاكراها ضارة للاتنين
حاجات كتير بتغيظنى زى ان الولد من حقه ميخدمش نفسه لكن البنت لا
وميتقلهوش عيب كأنه عادى ان الولد يبقى مش محترم مجتمع يشل فعلا
احنا مش عايزيين نعمل الى بيعملوه بس يعترف المجتمع ان كل الحاجات دى غلط للاتنين مش للبنت بس


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (18 سبتمبر 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *بتتخانقوا من ورايا ... الفتحه على الاصل D:*
> 
> *البنت لو شربت سجاير تبقى قليلة الادب .... البنت لو مارست الجنس قبل الزواج تبقى قليلة الادب .... البنت لو علت صوتها فى الشارع تبقى قليلة الادب *
> 
> ...



*بالظببببببببط مجرد الممنوع مرغوب ... و اللى فاكر ان البنات راضيين و شاكرين يبقى ساذج عشان كل اللى البنات عايزين يعملوه .. بيدخنو بس فى الحمام او فى الاوضة .. و بيشتمو على النت باقذر الكلمات .. و دلوقتى فيه بنات بتشيش و بيسهرو لوش الصبح برا البيت و كل ما تتخيليه .. فكرة كبت البنات المستمر على الفاضى و المليان خلاها بتعمل كل حاجة و مبقاش يهمها او لو هاممها اوى بتعمله فى الضلمة .. وصلنا لحالة متدنية فعلا من الاخلاق بسبب سرق الحرية باى طريقة و باى شكل لمجرد الاحساس بالحرية بغض النظر عن مدى صحتها و غلطها *


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (18 سبتمبر 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *لية عندى أحساس أن البنات نِفْسها تبقى " غَفَر " ؟!!*​



*هو دى بالنفس ولا من قلة الرجالة اللى تستاهل يا عوبد :act19:*



جيلان قال:


> اه زى ما فى البيت يقولولى على حاجة اصلا مضرة ( دى غلط للبنت ) .. لا والنبى دنا كنت فاكراها ضارة للاتنين
> حاجات كتير بتغيظنى زى ان الولد من حقه ميخدمش نفسه لكن البنت لا
> وميتقلهوش عيب كأنه عادى ان الولد يبقى مش محترم مجتمع يشل فعلا
> احنا مش عايزيين نعمل الى بيعملوه بس يعترف المجتمع ان كل الحاجات دى غلط للاتنين مش للبنت بس



*ربنا يفتحها عليكى يا جى جى اخيرًا حد قال اللى عايزة اقوله من غير خناق ... الله يباركلك يا شيخة:t4: *


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (18 سبتمبر 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *محدش اتدخل فى حياتى ولا قالى اوعى واياك وحسك عينك *​
> *النتيجه ايه "انسانه سويه " معندهاش عقد ولا كبت ولا كلاكيع ... ومش محرومه من حاجة ... *​
> *فهمت قصدنا يا باشمهندث *​


 *كل الكلام دة جميل*
*من حقك تعيشى وتاخدى تجربتك وتتعلمى من الأخطاء فى حدود طبعاً ...موافقك*
*بس اللى انا معترض عليه فقط هو نغمة ( أشمعنى الولد )*

*أنا عن نفسى ما حبش البنت اللى بتشرب سجاير مع أنى أنا مُدخن*
*مش معنى كدة أن كل بنت بتدخن تبقى وحشة ...لآءة*
*معناها ان دى معاييرى أنا ( الشخصية ) مش بافرضها على حد :smile01 *
*هتلاقى كدة وهتلاقى كدة* 
*طيب نعمل أية فى المجتمع ؟*
*نولع فيه ؟؟؟*


----------



## جيلان (18 سبتمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *هو دى بالنفس ولا من قلة الرجالة اللى تستاهل يا عوبد :act19:*
> 
> 
> 
> *ربنا يفتحها عليكى يا جى جى اخيرًا حد قال اللى عايزة اقوله من غير خناق ... الله يباركلك يا شيخة:t4: *



اصل ده مجتمع  بتاع شكليات فهو شايف ان البنت عندها حاجة تخاف عليها فمانع عنها كل حاجة لكن الولد لا لانه مجتمع مش بيهتم بالمضمون
اه الولد عليه مسئولية بيقولو شبكة ومش عارف ايه بس لو البنت مش مقيدة بانواع اشغال معينة زى ان الاشغال متكنش بعيدة عنها ومواعيدها مش متأخرة ومفهاش الاخطار الكتيرة الى الاهل بيشوفوها و ومفهاش سفر برة لوحدها ومفهاش ومفهاش كان الموضوع فى الجواز هيبقى مختلف لكن هو فين الشغل الى فيه كل المواصفات الفظييعة الى انتو شايفيين انها تناسب البنت
لكن الولد معندهوش كل التقيد ده فى الاشغال فجيب بقى شبكة وشقة وعيش حياتك
ادونا الحرية دى وبالنص معاكوو فى مسئوليات الجواز انا موافقة جداا


----------



## white.angel (18 سبتمبر 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *كل الكلام دة جميل*
> *من حقك تعيشى وتاخدى تجربتك وتتعلمى من الأخطاء فى حدود طبعاً ...موافقك*
> *بس اللى انا معترض عليه فقط هو نغمة ( أشمعنى الولد )*


*بنقول اشمعنى الولد ... لان مفيش كائن تالت ... لو كان فيه كنا هنقول بردو عاتي :smile01*
*بس لان احنا شايفن ان الولاد ليهم درجه على البنات حتى فى "الغلط"*  ​


> *أنا عن نفسى ما حبش البنت اللى بتشرب سجاير مع أنى أنا مُدخن*
> *مش معنى كدة أن كل بنت بتدخن تبقى وحشة ...لآءة*
> *معناها ان دى معاييرى أنا ( الشخصية ) مش بافرضها على حد :smile01 *
> *هتلاقى كدة وهتلاقى كدة*
> ...


*معنى كدة انك بتحب الولد اللى بيدخن او مبيفرق معاك ... نرجع للسؤال ... ليه نظرتك للبنت المدخنه ... مش نفس نظرتك للولد المدخن ... دى النقطه اللى بنحكى عنها *

*المجتمع بيكيل بمكيالين دة امر مفروغ منه ... ومش بأيدينا نولع فيه ... لو بأيدينا مكناش اتأخرنا :ura1: .... بس بنتناقش ... ومتسألنيش ليه ... لان كدة كدة مفيش نتيجه ... مجرد فضفضه :t23:*
​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (18 سبتمبر 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *معنى كدة انك بتحب الولد اللى بيدخن او مبيفرق معاك ... *​


 *لأ مش معناه كدة ..أنا نفسى أبطل الهبابة دى *
*باحاول ..ابطل شوية وارجع لها تانى*
*لذيذة بنت اللذينة :smile01*
*



نرجع للسؤال ... ليه نظرتك للبنت المدخنه ... مش نفس نظرتك للولد المدخن ... دى النقطه اللى بنحكى عنها 

أنقر للتوسيع...

 بصى ...هو مش هينفع اقولك لية لأنها حاجات رجالى ماتتقالش ...أو ماينفعش تتقال فى المنتدى دة *
*أتفقنا ؟*​


> *المجتمع بيكيل بمكيالين دة امر مفروغ منه *


* خلونا ياجماعة نكون صادقين مع نفسنا شوية *
*سيبكم من المجتمع اللى ( كلنا ) بنرمى بلاوينا عليه ...*
*الولد لما يرجع فى وقت متأخر مش بنقلق عليه ...**البنت بنخاف عليها *
*أعتقد انك بتقرى عن حوادث أغتصاب لبنات راجعة بالليل من شغلها وفى حالها *
*ودة مش عندنا بس ..دة فى كل دول العالم *
*غير كدة وكدة ...الولد لما بيرجع متأخر أقصى حاجة بتتقال عليه ( واد صايع ) ...بتحصل طبعاً*
*البنت بقى بيتقال عليها لفظ تانى خالص :smile01*
*أنا عن نفسى كراجل مسئول وأب لبنت وولد لا أسمح انه يتقال على بنتى اللفظ دة *
*وفى نفس الوقت فيه حاجة أسمها نظام للبيت ...بيكون مسئول عنه كل رب أسرة *
*عمرك شفتى ( رب ) سايب الدنيا من غير نظام وشعبه يعيش سبهللة من غير " تعاليم " ؟؟؟*


----------



## Desert Rose (18 سبتمبر 2012)

انا شايفة يابنات انه على رأى سعد زغلول مفيش فاااااااااااااايدة هو الراجل قالها من قليل ؟ :smile01:smile01
هتقولوا ناخد الحرية ونختار حياتنا بنفسنا والغلط يبقا غلط سواء ولد اوبنت 
هتلاقيهم بييقفوا ومبسوطين وبيشجعوا بس يجى يقولك اه تاخدى حريتك بس اصل كذا وكذا اه الغلط هو الغلط سواء ولد او بنت ومش مفروض حد يحكم على التانى كده بس اصل وفصل :smile01
اصل الدنيا اتغيرت مش بقا ينفع حد فى سنة 2012 يجى يقولك لا مش من حقك وغصب عنك وهترجع تانى لعصر الحبرة واليشمك لانه عارف الاسلوب ده هيعمل رد فعل مضاد عنيف 
فيعمل ايه ؟؟؟؟؟ علشان يمرر نفس الاسلوب ونفس الفكر من غير ما يتواجه برد فعل غاضب ؟ يعمل اللى احنا بنشوفه تاخدى حقوقك  بس فى حدود مش عارف ايه 
طيب ومين يحط الحدود انشاء الله ؟ انت ؟ وليه انت يعنى ؟ 

يعنى تعددت الاسباب والموت واحد وكل الطرق تؤدى الى روما :ura1:
وانا فى نهاية الفقرة بطلب اغنية ياست انا عايز ابنى:smile01:smile01


----------



## white.angel (18 سبتمبر 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *لأ مش معناه كدة ..أنا نفسى أبطل الهبابة دى *
> *باحاول ..ابطل شوية وارجع لها تانى*
> *لذيذة بنت اللذينة :smile01*
> * بصى ...هو مش هينفع اقولك لية لأنها حاجات رجالى ماتتقالش ...أو ماينفعش تتقال فى المنتدى دة *
> ...


*بخصوص ان البنت تتأخر بره البيت *
* لو اديتها مساحة حريه انك لو حابه تتأخرى اتأخرى بس هنقلق عليك لان حال  البلد زفت وممكن يغتصبوك او تتخطفى ... هتلاقى البنت "من نفسها " رجعت بدرى  والتزمت بكلامك من غير ما تقولها*

* ماما فى البيت بتخلينى انفذ كل اللى فى دماغها من غير ما تقوله  ***

* انا فاهمه قصدك ومقدره مشاعرك كأب ... بس النصيحه لو جت ان دايركت كمفهوم محبه ... هتأثر احسن ما تيجى دايركت كأمر ***

* فهمت قصدى ***​


----------



## elamer1000 (18 سبتمبر 2012)

*ده موضوع كبير*

*والنت مش مساعدنى اظبطه وارجع*

*+++*​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (18 سبتمبر 2012)

*اقولكم علي حاجه في متاهه ان البنت تدخن ولالا و تسافر ولالا و الولد يصيع قبل الجواز و لالا

اقولكم علي جمله واحده تلخص كل دا من غير ما تفهموني غلط؟

اقول؟

هقول جاتنا سبعين نيله في خيبتنا و قرفنا فالحين نناقش المواضيع المتخلفه دي و احنا في سنه 2012 و امريكا سنه 1969 طلعت القمر و بدات في اختراع الطائره الكاسره لحاجز الصوت سنه 1967 و اكتشفوا في سوسيرا الجين المسئول عن التوحد الشهر دا و احنا ستات و رجاله لسه بنناقش التدخين و الجونله القصيره و الجلابيه و الزبيبه و الفروق بين البنات و الولاد

اقولكم علي شئ  

صنعوا فوانيس رمضان زي الصين الاول و اكتفوا ذاتيا من القمح و اتطوروا و بعدين ناقشوا السفاسف دي 

افلحوااااااااااااا الاول انكم ما تبقوش عاله علي الغرب المنحل الداعر العاهر و بعدين ابقوا كلموني

سؤال؟ ليه بقالنا اكتر من 500 سنه و احنا عاله علي الانجاس المنحلين دول ليه و تقدموا  هما؟ و اليابان و الصين و الهند اتقدموا؟ اكيد فيه سر معين في البشر و ارجوكوا محدش يقولي دي مؤامره منهم لانهم ما كانوش عايزين الهند تتقدم و الصين و تقدموا غصبن عن انف الغرب يبقي العيب في ميييييييييييين؟ اكيد العنصر البشري الشرق اوسطي

انا قولت الكلمين الي عندي و الله يحرق نظره الناس للي بكتبه بجاز غير نقي الي مش عاجبه كلامي ما يقراهوش و خلاص

المره الجاييه ابقوا ناقشوا دخول الحمام بالرجل اليمين و ناقشوا هل يجوز البنت تبص من الشباك ولالا

سلام يا اهل الكهف​*


----------



## Desert Rose (18 سبتمبر 2012)

عبود عبده عبود;3289726[COLOR=black قال:
			
		

> *غير كدة وكدة ...الولد لما بيرجع متأخر أقصى حاجة بتتقال عليه ( واد صايع ) ...بتحصل طبعاً*
> *البنت بقى بيتقال عليها لفظ تانى خالص :smile01*


 
هى ديه المشكلة اللى بنقول عليها مسيو عبود ليه الكيل بميكيالين ؟ ليه الولد يتقال عليه كده والبنت يتقال عليها كلام افظع ؟
وليه يتقال على الاتنين اصلا ؟ شو خصنا احنا اذا رجعو متأخر ولا مرجعوش خالص 
ما كل واحد stick to himself وخلاص مش عارفه منين جبنا فكرة اننا لينا الحق اننا نقيم الاخرين اخلاقيا ونراقب اخلاقياتهم ونقولهم يعملو ايه ومش يعملو ايه ؟
هو كده لمجتمع هيتصلح يعنى ؟ لا بالعكس طول ما كل واحد مشغول بالتانى عمل ايه ومعملش ايه هينسى نفسه تماما 
انما لما اكون مخليه نفسى فى حالى وببدأ بنفسى بأنى اكون انا الكويسة وكل واحد عمل كده ساعتها المجتمع فعلا هيبقا احسن [/COLOR]


----------



## إيمليــآ (18 سبتمبر 2012)

*,.*

*آلموضوع كبر قوووى *

 آلبنت لآزم فعلاً تبقى حرهـ
آللى عندهآ قدرة تقتنص آلحرية دى كآن بهآ .. لكن آللى مآبيسعآش ولآ يقدرش يحرر نفسهـ يبقى لآ يستحق حريتهـ ..!

كل وآحدة تعيش معركتهآ وثقتهآ فى نفسهآ تخليهآ تتخلى عن رضآ مجتمع ترفض فكرهـ
( مآ دآمت مآبتغلطش ولآ بتتجآوز مآ يحل لهآ )

غير كدهـ إحنآ بنلف حوآلين نفسنآ (



*.،*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (18 سبتمبر 2012)

*مبسوطة بيكو انا استمرو :smile01 *


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (18 سبتمبر 2012)

*علي فكره بعض ( و ليس كل للتوضيح) بعض الرجاله هبل اوي اوي اوي اوي اوي اوي

يبقوا فارضين قددددددددددددد كدا قيود و قيود غير معقوله و البنت او الزوجه تجري تكسرها من وراه

يكره ان الست تدخن و تدخن بعد اما يخرج او في مكان لا يراه فيها

يرغمها علي النقاب (للمسلمين) فتخلعه رغم عنه من وراه

يمنعها تخرج فتخرج عندما يخرج 

و في الاخر بتنفذ هي الي دماغها مهما كان الرجل متسلط هههههههههه

حتي تصل الامور بالمرأه في بعض الاحيان والعياذ بالله ( ربنا يكفينا الشر) بالخيانه بعد خروج الزوج من المنزل

المهم ان تفعلي ما تريدي في الظلام من وراء رجلك سواء كان اب او اخ( رغم ان الاخ المفروض مالوش كلمه عليكي اصلا) او زوج

بس انا موافقه استاذي الكبير عبود في مسئله السهر برا نظرا لخوفه علي البنات من تردي الوضع الامني ....

نحن من المدن التي معدل الجريمه فيها عالي اوي اوي

يبقي لازم اي اب يخاف علي بنته

انا مسموح ليا التاخير لو حد هيوصلني من اهلي او لو انا مع اهلي بتاخر  ... يعني ابقي في صحبه امنة لان اهلي وضحولي انهم مش شاكين فيا بس خايفين عليا و انا متقبله دا و اختي بتتاخر لو صحابها وصلوها و كدا و عادي متقبله دا بصدر رحب

و احب اقول لكم ان الاسر المحترمه لا تسمح لصبيانها بالتاخير عن 12 واحده بالكتير عشان انزلاقه في الجريمه و لان البلطجي الي بيسرق بالاكراه لا يفرق بين رجل و امرأه و كانت جدتي الله يرحمها بتحاسب اخوات ماما الصبيان علي دخولهم و خروجهم عشان ما ينزلقوش في الصياعه فينبغي في المدن الاقل امنا فعل هذا للولد و البنت

احنا مش في ستكوهولم او هلسنكي حيث الامان عالي جدا و الشعب نفسه طيب اوي

دا حتي في لندن فيه مناطق لا تتاخر فيها لان معدل الجريمه عالي اوي و الجريمه ذروه نشاطها بالليل طبعا

انا موافقه علي تحديد مواعيد الخروج بس موافقه بدافع الخوف الامني مش بدافع كلام الناس عشان الناس لما بتحط حد في دماغها كدا بتتكلم و كدا بتتكلم و مش عاتقين حد في حاله فسيبكم من كلامهم نهائي لانه اساسا ياما خرب بيوت بالباطل

سلام...​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (18 سبتمبر 2012)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *
> **يكره ان الست تدخن و تدخن بعد اما يخرج او في مكان لا يراه فيها*​


*دة على أساس أنه طفل رضيع مش واخد باله يعنى ؟؟؟*
*ولا هيشم ريحتها لما يرجع ؟ ولا هيعرف ؟!!!*
*على العموم زى ما فيه رجالة لا تفضل الست المدخنة *
*فيه برضه ستات بتشترط فى الراجل انه يكون غير مُدخن*
*مالهاش اى علاقة بالمجتمع *
*وماهياش قيود بتُفرض ولاحاجة ...دى ميول وامزجة *
*فمن شاء فليدخن ومن شاء فليُقلع ...*
*أحبائى كل أفراد الأسرة سعدت بلقائكم * :smile01


----------



## فادي الكلداني (19 سبتمبر 2012)

> *فمن شاء فليدخن ومن شاء فليُقلع ...*




*هو الموضوع ليه علاقة بالقسم الاسلامي؟! :smile01*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (19 سبتمبر 2012)

فادي الكلداني قال:


> *هو الموضوع ليه علاقة بالقسم الاسلامي؟! :smile01*


----------

